# Copd



## Irisgirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I work on Outpatient Diagnositic coding and I coded too many...Please correct me.

Indications: COPD

Findings: The heart is normal in size and the lungs are free of infiltrate.  Findings of *obstructive lung disease and chronic interstitial fibrotic* change are noted.  No masses, infiltrates or other abnormalites are observed.  The spine reflects compression of T12 and a previous vertebroplasty at L1.  Postsurgical changes are present at the EG junction, apparently for a hiatus hernia.  There is evidence of a recurrent hernia.  Apical pleural thickening and bleb formation are noted.

Impression:

1. COPD with associated interstitial and peribronchial fibrotic change with no complications.

2.  Apical pleural thickening with bleb formation.

3.  Status post hernia hernia repair with evidence of recurrent hernia.

4.  Osteoporosis with compression of T11 and L1 with post vertebroplasty changes at L1

Final DX:
496
515
511.0
492.0
553.9
733.00
721.2
v45.89


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 9, 2008)

*copd*

I get:
496
5110
515
5539
773.13
73300
v4589

the 492.0 should not be coded with the 496. See if this makes sense to you.


----------



## Irisgirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------

